# Thoughts on this?



## Dhal22 (Apr 17, 2020)

It's local so I will ask.









						Grizzly Lathe Mill Combination - tools - by owner - sale
					

I am selling my Grizzly lathe Milling Machine combination, it is very good condition, it comes...



					atlanta.craigslist.org


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 17, 2020)

I've no experience with them but I've always read that they are neither a good lathe nor a good mill.


----------



## Dhal22 (Apr 17, 2020)

Yup.


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 17, 2020)

This appears to be the G0729 currently selling for $2450.  I agree with the above comments.  A combo machine is usually not as good the separate machines.  However, there may be a valid reason for one.  Certainly, if you're hurting for space would be one.  As to the value, it would depend on the extras.  The stand has to be worth a few hundred.  What is the rest.  Check out the Grizzly website for what's included and you can download the user manual to get a better idea as to what the machine is.


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 17, 2020)

Not the one that I had but generally not a good deal. Maybe $500 and take the mill off but you can get a Grizzly 10x22 lathe new for $1400.

John


----------



## Dhal22 (Apr 29, 2020)

I keep watching and a too good to pass up bargain will pop up someday............









						South Bend 10" x 48" Lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

Nice operating South Bend Lathe. Comes with many extras



					atlanta.craigslist.org


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 2, 2020)

Dhal22 said:


> I keep watching and a too good to pass up bargain will pop up someday............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems like about the high end of market pricing on that one, not a steal. Decently equipped, lacks a taper attachment and collet closer assy. Older, single tumbler QCGB. Coolant capability is of questionable value to a hobbyist. Remember that 48 in. is bed length, between centers is more like 24 in. Condition of the ways and spindle bearings is critical. Spindle bore is also a consideration, Heavy 10L will have 1-3/8, 10R is significantly smaller.


----------



## Dhal22 (May 2, 2020)

Thank you for the summary.


----------

